# [SOLVED] Weird printer spooler error



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Strange printer spooler problem in Windows 7. Printer no longer communicates with the computer all of a sudden, and the following is in the system logs:


```
Log Name:      Microsoft-Windows-PrintService/Admin

Source:        Microsoft-Windows-PrintService

Date:          7/26/2011 10:58:09 AM

Event ID:      315

Task Category: Sharing a printer

Level:         Error

Keywords:      Classic Spooler Event,Printer

User:          SYSTEM

Computer:      Susan-Dell

Description:

The print spooler failed to share printer Dell Color Laser 1320c with shared resource name Dell Color Laser 1320c. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network.

Event Xml:

<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">

  <System>

    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-PrintService" Guid="{747EF6FD-E535-4D16-B510-42C90F6873A1}" />

    <EventID>315</EventID>

    <Version>0</Version>

    <Level>2</Level>

    <Task>30</Task>

    <Opcode>12</Opcode>

    <Keywords>0x8000000000000820</Keywords>

    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-07-26T17:58:09.482036900Z" />

    <EventRecordID>72</EventRecordID>

    <Correlation />

    <Execution ProcessID="1436" ThreadID="2204" />

    <Channel>Microsoft-Windows-PrintService/Admin</Channel>

    <Computer>Susan-Dell</Computer>

    <Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />

  </System>

  <UserData>

    <ShareFailed xmlns:auto-ns3="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events" xmlns="http://manifests.microsoft.com/win/2005/08/windows/printing/spooler/core/events">

      <Param1>2114</Param1>

      <Param2>Dell Color Laser 1320c</Param2>

      <Param3>Dell Color Laser 1320c</Param3>

    </ShareFailed>

  </UserData>

</Event>
```
There are no other computers attached to the printer. Killing and restarting the spooler service didn't help at all. Thoughts? :4-dontkno


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Weird printer spooler error*

Hi, open an elevated cmd prompt and type:-


```
net stop Lanman Server && net start Lanman Server
```
 press enter.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Weird printer spooler error*

Oh my god, thank you _so_ much. Worked like a charm.


----------

